# Devilish of a Co2 regulator - Custom built I made.



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Sup fellas,


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

you have a breakdown of components used flyinghellfish? howmuch did that setup cost you


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks like all the parts came together?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Parker H3 x2 = 60 bucks 
Stainless steel fittings = 50 bucks
Free bubble counters 
Free SMC stainless steel solenoids 
Matheson 3122 = 150
Parker Stainless steel CGA 320 = 30 dollars 

Paid a pretty penny for the Matheson 3122, came with it's original box brand new.

I got everything local in Toronto beside the Parker and Solenoid.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

where did you get the matheson regulator?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

The black market, where else? Er, the grey market.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

so ebay im guessing?

i thought there was a place that sold equipment here i must of read it wrong when you said you bought everything in toronto except parker and solenoid.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Uhm no, not ebay. It was delivered to me. Ebay and shipping for 10 pound package do not mix.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Uhm no, not ebay. It was delivered to me. Ebay and shipping for 10 pound package do not mix.


so its a secret?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

No, it's a riddle.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

since im an idiot with riddles lol i'll ask politely this time. Where did you procure the Matheson regulator my fellow hobbyist? May you please tell me if you procured it locally or from the U S of A?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey sorry, didn't mean to come off as a jerk, thought you were going to say a joke afterwards.

I got it from Kijiji, it came from a research company no longer in business. I can give you a list of places to visit for various other parts. I know a distributor for the Parker stainless steel CGA 320 fittings, cheaper than online. You just need the part number which was a bit of research. 

I'll gladly help anyone else build theirs. Some parts will require you to wait but it's free shipping to their centre so no customs or duties.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

oh that sounds sweet pm'd you regarding the details  thank you so much flyinghellfish


----------

